# Craving a Crazy Folder badge



## dhoshaw (Oct 16, 2009)

OK, I can't stand it anymore; I want, _*need*_ a crazy folder badge!!! 

Theoretically, I should be able to get there with my current setup: 2 9800GX2's and an 8800GT. The gx2's put out about 20k-24k PPD and the 8800 can do 4.5k-5.5k PPD; but everytime my average nears the magic 25K, something happens. 

So, I've decided to build another system to put into the fray. I've got most of the components laying around and I just ordered this mb  Gigabyte GA-MA-790X-UD4P from the egg. I'm going to move one of the gx2's from my main machine (the heat with dual gx2's is increadible) and put it in the new machine and replace it with a 9600GSO I have. This should add ~3k PPD and hopefully push me over the edge (it also gives me 2 more pci-e slots to play with). Crazy folder here I come! 

I of course will also crunch with the machine; which brings me to my question: what cpu should I get? Should I go for a cheap Athlon II x4 620, a Phenom II 940 or save up and get a Phenom II x4 955 BE? Anyone have a feel for the PPD those cpus can generate?


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 16, 2009)

lol

Addict!!  Just say "NO"... go to F@Hab.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> What cpu should I get? Should I go for a cheap Athlon II x4 620, a Phenom II 940 or save up and get a Phenom II x4 955 BE? Anyone have a feel for the PPD those cpus can generate?




If you're only crunching, a 940 will be good enough to get you some nice BOINC ppd


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

im folding with 3 gtx295s. i think this supersedes you.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im folding with 3 gtx295s. i think this supersedes you.



24x7?

I can't touch that...

But I am dropping 9500GT's in 5 tech machines at the shop and folding 24x7, plus a demo machine with a single GTS250 until it sells see what I put up there after that.

Also built a media server for the owner and I talked him into letting me leave F@H installed and running on his HD4350, not a lot but it's 24x7 and really just a file server.


----------

